# Counter einbauen bei 1und1 Homepage mit Frontpage



## penetrator (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo  

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin. Seit zwei Tagen habe ich meine T-DSL-Flat bei 1 und 1. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Dort habe ich meine Homepage, die ich lokal auf meinem Rechner mit Frontpage erstellt hatte, hochgeladen und möchte jetzt den kostenlosen Besucherzähler einbauen.

Im "1und1 Controlcenter" hatte ich den den Counter aktiviert und habe dort fogenden Link bekommen:  
<img src="http://meinemopeds.de/tinc?key=p5JQ29cM&no=5">

Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter? Ich hatte diesen Link einfach auf meiner Seite (www.meinemopeds.de) aufgeführt, aber es tut sich nix. 

Wer kann mir Tips geben? Danke im Voraus.

P.


----------



## flooo (26. Dezember 2004)

das hier
&lt;img ....
steht in deinem quellcode
dort stehen sollte aber
<img ...
dann funktioniert es auch
flooo


----------



## penetrator (27. Dezember 2004)

Ja , bsten Dank. Hatte den Fehler schon gefunden.


----------

